# Shimano Exage Mini Tele Spin - zum Hammerpeis NUR 49,95€



## am-angelsport (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot​ 


*Shimano*  
*Exage AX S.T.C. Mini Tele Spin*


​ *NEU & OVP *​ 
Die Transportlänge dieser Reiseruten liegt bei gerade mal etwas über 30 cm. Trotz des abnehmbaren Handteils und einem teleskopischen Blank glänzt diese Rute durch eine traumhafte Aktion.








​ ​ 

 49,95 € 

unglaublich !​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

